
Show HN: Generating CUBA applications from annotated DDLs - borut
https://postgresapps.com/cuba
======
borut
Typical business applications have 100s of tables. Many of them follow similar
patterns (lists, master-detail). All these need CRUD forms.

It takes a lot of time if we write them manually. CUBA Studio is great for
creating tables and screens with visual designers but who wants to repeat this
for 100s of tables?

I wanted a tool which would generate CUBA entities and CRUD forms from an
annotated CREATE TABLE statements.

This is what I came up with:
[https://postgresapps.com/cuba](https://postgresapps.com/cuba)

